# Caught my first Sheepshead......and like Whoaa!



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Caught my first sheepshead at the 172 bridge in sneeds ferry sunday, and to my, just pure luck, it was a 8.5 lb. citation class slab. I was using a wright and mcgill flats blue 7'9" rod with 8lb braid, and what a fight that made for.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

wow, that thing is huge! good catch.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow!!! When's dinner. I'll come over with: my wife and five kids............ Then you'll still have left overs!

BTW: what bait and rig did you use? High low with BWs?


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

I use one arm bandit crabs, on a carolina rig, with about 6-8 inch leader. Tide doesnt matter, dont even recall which tide it was.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice catch !


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Kingfish258 said:


> Caught my first sheepshead at the 172 bridge in sneeds ferry sunday, and to my, just pure luck, it was a 8.5 lb. citation class slab. I was using a wright and mcgill flats blue 7'9" rod with 8lb braid, and what a fight that made for.


 Nice one Derek, live shrimp while trout fishing?


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Its been the pink strom shrimp lately or a x-rap at first light for the specks. I dont use live shrimp at all, thats cheating!


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Wait a minute....when did i ever mention trout fishing in this thread? KB Spot you caught me slipping, well played!


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice sheepie. Congrats.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Some of the hardest fighting fish in the ocean,nice job..


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Some of the hardest fighting fish in the ocean,nice job..


Sheepshead???? You sure you're thinkin' of the right fish, here?

Not to say it isn't a nice fish... Pull it back from the camera, and let's see how big it really is. LOL


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I always look forward to your reports on here, Derek. Great work and YUMMMMM!


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Sheepshead???? You sure you're thinkin' of the right fish, here?
> 
> Not to say it isn't a nice fish... Pull it back from the camera, and let's see how big it really is. LOL


Well I mailed the paperwork for the citation today and it was signed off for 8.5 lbs so yeah its that big! Now I will give it to you I know how to take a picture....hanse the reason I'm always in the fishermans post and nc sportsman.

But really why you hating? You can't catch one that big! Lol.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Kingfish258 said:


> But really why you hating? You can't catch one that big! Lol.


I'm not hatin'... I'm just screwin' with ya. It's a nice fish. 

Never rated sheepshead much on the fight scale, (hey, it's all relative) but I'll fight one anytime they feel like havin' a go.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

solid7 said:


> I'm not hatin'... I'm just screwin' with ya. It's a nice fish.
> 
> Never rated sheepshead much on the fight scale, (hey, it's all relative) but I'll fight one anytime they feel like havin' a go.


I hear ya man.....a red pulls harder to me or amberjack has gave me the worse butt whooping to date.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow!! Nice fish. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

solid7 said:


> Sheepshead???? You sure you're thinkin' of the right fish, here?
> 
> Not to say it isn't a nice fish... Pull it back from the camera, and let's see how big it really is. LOL


 For their size,they pull strong... I haven't messed with them in years,but used to catch 10lb fish off oi bridge with a bass rod,and imo they DO PULL... One thing's for sure they definatly pull harder'n any wussy speckle trout....


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Solid, this is how you do it. Nice fish, good work!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> One thing's for sure they definatly pull harder'n any wussy speckle trout....


On this we definitely agree....

I haven't caught any big sheepshead yet this season. Caught a bunch, but no size yet. Very rarely do I take fish pics, but this one was special to me, as it was the first fish that I caught when I moved into my new house a few years back:








Edited my ugly mug outta the pic so y'all can't see me.

Pulled him right off the beach by my house on an incoming cold front....


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

that's a nice fish. IMO sheepshead pull like monsters...bluegill on steroids...that wide body and huge pectoral fins can really put up a fight...not as dogged/long-lasting as a red or a fast blistering run but they are strong. now on that rod with 8lb test it is good that you did not get cut off on the structure...and on that tackle i can guarantee an 8.5lb sheepshead will be a heck of a fight. congrats!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Purty werk. Nice fish. Dems sheep will fight. One of my favorite fish to target in the summer. Now I don't know what the heck that solid is talking about but them Owner 3/0 Ssw's didn't straighten out by themselves. Lol


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AL_N_VB said:


> Now I don't know what the heck that solid is talking about but them big sheep will straighten Owner 3/0 Ssw's didn't straighten out by themselves.


I was just a little surprised to hear someone ranking them so highly on the fight scale. I dunno, maybe they are - I just don't see it. How big a fish you got to get to do that? I catch 'em on 1/0 and 2/0, up to 10-12 lbs. Never even come close to straightening a hook, even in rough surf.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

solid7 said:


> I was just a little surprised to hear someone ranking them so highly on the fight scale. I dunno, maybe they are - I just don't see it. How big a fish you got to get to do that? I catch 'em on 1/0 and 2/0, up to 10-12 lbs. Never even come close to straightening a hook, even in rough surf.


 You know,you do bring up a good point...surf vs pier or bridge... Deep water and having to muscle a fish away from a piling may have something to do with it,as opposed to pulling one out of the surf?? One thing's for sure,have caught nice ones,and the ones I've caught definatly pulled..


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Solid probably uses scientific methods on hios fight scales. Heck, in the words of solid garbo.....The fight is diretionaly proportional to wether or no it is a river rig and the height of the 2nd pectoral spine and the relative distance of its quantum molecular composition and wether hooked in the left or right side of the jaw


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

That's a very nice and clean shot.....thank the camera man for me and good job on the fish too


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> You know,you do bring up a good point...surf vs pier or bridge... Deep water and having to muscle a fish away from a piling may have something to do with it,as opposed to pulling one out of the surf?? One thing's for sure,have caught nice ones,and the ones I've caught definatly pulled..


When you catch 'em in the surf, they just kinda run back and forth, but they always come straight in, even while they're zigging and zagging. 

It's been years since I caught any big ones in the deep water channels, or off a pier. Can't even remember what that feels like. We used to fish them in the swift water using 2 oz flat sinkers. (they plane in the current)


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

good catch


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Thats a whopper for the First one, congrats, pretty work with it on the Small Rod.. 

JAM


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thamks Guys, the pic was took on my android phone, and with some color enhancments it looks nice. My goog buddy fish hunter has helped me greatly in taking quailty pics!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

solid...try to muscle up a 10lb fish ASAP from the bottom in 15-20' of water directly underneath a pier before you get wrapped up around a piling then you'll see what all the fuss is about...

never tried catching them from the surf before


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

greg12345 said:


> solid...try to muscle up a 10lb fish ASAP from the bottom in 15-20' of water directly underneath a pier before you get wrapped up around a piling then you'll see what all the fuss is about...
> 
> never tried catching them from the surf before


Sounds like catching grouper or snapper off a reef.... 

It's like I told somebody else.... You fellas like playin' with your food too damn much. Tackle up, and winch them out. 

They are total pussies in the surf.


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

solid7 said:


> It's like I told somebody else.... You fellas like playin' with your food too damn much. Tackle up, and winch them out.


 This made me laugh out loud, too funny!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow,
Nice catch and congrats on the paper.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

solid7 said:


> It's like I told somebody else.... You fellas like playin' with your food too damn much. Tackle up, and winch them out. QUOTE]
> What you aint got no sport bout ya?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> What you aint got no sport bout ya?


Nope. Kill it and grill it.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

solid7 said:


> Nope. Kill it and grill it.


Have you never fished for/caught anything bigger than panfish solid? Or did you decide to become the scientific master of the small gamers?


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

greg12345 said:


> solid...try to muscle up a 10lb fish ASAP from the bottom in 15-20' of water directly underneath a pier before you get wrapped up around a piling then you'll see what all the fuss is about...
> 
> never tried catching them from the surf before


X's 4

RT


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Congratulations!!!*

awesome sheep and for the first one at that!!

Way to go

Great pic also.

RT


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

wwwwwwwwow!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Have you never fished for/caught anything bigger than panfish solid? Or did you decide to become the scientific master of the small gamers?


I'm not sure I understand the significance of the question. Oh wait, that's because it has none... (nevermind)


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

solid7 said:


> I'm not sure I understand the significance of the question. Oh wait, that's because it has none... (nevermind)


Play nice


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AL_N_VB said:


> Play nice


Al... You should know me well enough by now to know when I'm not playing nice. 

How 'bout that nice sheepshead that Kingfish258 caught?


----------

